# Antique tractor & engine show, Orange, Massachusetts June 25-26, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This show will be featuring Feed grinders, Waterloo engines and "Waterloo style" machinery. Also a raffle of a Waterloo engine- details on their site, here is a link:

http://www.oldengine.org/members/cmsgma/


----------

